
UK Parliament publishes 250+ pages of sensitive, internal Facebook documents - burtonator
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-05/seized-facebook-internal-emails-published-by-u-k-lawmakers
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18608658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18608658)

